# Goodmans GVTL32W8HD



## P.Vallely (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi there all, was wondering if anybody could help me on this one, i have a few problems and was wondering if you could help me on any of them?

Firstly my TV is a Goodmans GVTL32W8HD link to exact model ( http://www.goodmans.co.uk/productdetails.aspx?pid=GTVL32W8HD )

Today i had SKY+ HD installed and to be totally honest i am non to impressed with the picture, on the TV Specs. it says the TV is "HD READY" but on the back of it there is only a DVI socket and no HDMI socket (but the description clearly states so).

So the Sky is installed with a lead having a HDMI plug one end and a DVI socket the other end.

Is there any setting that will improve the picture ie:

Colour temperature 9300k,7300k or 6500k.
Can also change user_r,user_g & user_b (settings are from 0-100)
Brightness & Contrast (again 0-100)

Also if there are any other setting that i would need to check on my Sky+HD box i would greatly appreciate checking that those are right too.

Any more information i need to supply i will do my upmost to provide.

Thank you all in advance for your replys, i really do appreciate people taking the time to help me out on this one.

Thank you....Paul.ray:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi P.Vallely


After reading the specs from the link you provided :

" Benefits
Super thin TV panel technology saves space
HD ready for highest image quality and sharpness" 

The specs clearly says that the set can accept the HD modulated signal. The HD format is provided by your cable company and depending on your region you may need to subscribe to it. As a viewer you cannot alter the signal to make it HD by adjusting the screen settings. It is only when you see the HD logo being presented at the beginning of a movie or program through a particular station that you will notice the difference in picture quality. Not everyone's sets have HD capability, so the cable company decides what programs will have the modulated format.


----------



## P.Vallely (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you Octaneman for you fast reply.

Maybe i should of been slightly more specific in my question.

My Cable supplier is "Sky" and only yesterday we upgraded from a standard digital signal to the "High Definition" so we got a new box etc etc.

When the engineer came to install it he was looking round for the HDMI socket (which on the specs it clearly states it has one) but there was not.So the lead with HDMI both ends could not be used.

So we then proceeded to install the "High Definition" box with the cable having HDMI one end and DVI the other end (DVI to the TV, HDMI to the Digi Box).

The picture is improved but not the best i have seen, and apparently, when u view HD for the 1st time it is meant to be a lot clearer, the tv set still gives me the options to change brightness,contrast etc etc as sated above, so is there any other options?

I personally don't think this tv is "HD Ready" as the supplier states.

Otherwise, sureley it would have a HDMI socket to plug the lead into, and not just a DVI.

Thanks in advance once again for any replies


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I also read the specs and owner's manual which states that a combination cable (HDMI/DVI) is used to connect to the HD source and "that" cable should have been supplied with the TV. It seems that Goodman has combined the two connections in one port. User Guide page 4 shows the connection area and page 5 shows the port and cable.

It is said that the factory adjusts the picture for best quality in a showroom setting and must be reset for home use and lighting conditions. How to adjust I haven't a clue .... can't afford anything like that..:laugh:


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

On page 8 of the user manual have you selected the AV/TV correct signal settings from the remote ? If so was there a change in picture quality?



post back your findings.


----------



## P.Vallely (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes octaneman, pressed the AV/TV button repeatidly and the only channel i get a picture on is the "DVI" channel.
No others broadcast the channels.

(No change in picture either buddy)


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

You may need to program the HD sky-box to tune into the channels. I've made some inquiries to your problem and this is what I've learned so far:

1) Once you have selected a channel on your sky box try tuning your set to channel 21 or 38. These channels are left exclusively for such purposes. Avoid channels 4, 29, 42, 45, 49, 52, on your set because they may cause interference.

2) You may need to program the channels into your sky-box manually by doing the following. Goto the installation menu on your remote and then to services. Enter 4 0 1 then select. There should be some RF outlet and then enter a new number then press save to tune to that frequency. You will need to this to every channel. 

Here's a link that you may find useful. http://www.stevelarkins.freeuk.com/sky_tv_guide.htm#Sky_picture_problems



please post back your findings.


----------

